# Disappearing Scheduled Rides



## JimJitsuEsq (May 4, 2017)

Has anybody else noticed an increase in the number of scheduled rides disappearing and not being assigned to you when you go online at the appointed time?

I do almost exclusively scheduled rides in the morning on weekdays and this has happened 4 out of the last 5 rides I have scheduled. 

I do probably 5-10 scheduled rides each week and before this week this has probably happened to me a total of 2 times in the past 6 months.


----------



## Vancedean (Jul 14, 2021)

JimJitsuEsq said:


> Has anybody else noticed an increase in the number of scheduled rides disappearing and not being assigned to you when you go online at the appointed time?
> 
> I do almost exclusively scheduled rides in the morning on weekdays and this has happened 4 out of the last 5 rides I have scheduled.
> 
> I do probably 5-10 scheduled rides each week and before this week this has probably happened to me a total of 2 times in the past 6 months.


Yes, at least three of the last 5 times I’ve accepted advanced reservations, planned my day around them, signed on, and suddenly, reservations disappeared - annoying! I haven’t been able to find any help from Uber about this topic either.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

There was no “scheduled” ride. It’s a sham being hoisted to get you into your vehicle and into an area to provide coverage in certain areas.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

My theory is that the client agrees to pay an exorbitant amount to schedule the ride. Then when they get online a couple hours before they need to leave, they'll check the fares and cancel once they see they can pay a cheaper fare. I've messaged that if a client cancels 24 hours before the reservation, driver should receive full fare. That way, people can stop willy nillying it and stay committed.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Vancedean said:


> I haven’t been able to find any help from Uber about this topic either.


This thread is in the Lyft forum. Uber support can't fix their own problems; let alone Lyft's.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I cant think of a single instance in my 
5 year history that I would have ever considered accepting an advanced scheduled trip.....


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I cant think of a single instance in my
> 5 year history that I would have ever considered accepting an advanced scheduled trip.....


I make a long distance drive about once a month. The first 65-80 miles goes by two major airports. I would gladly accept an advanced scheduled ride going to one of these two airports. When I was driving Lyft I never saw on scheduled in advance.

As it is now I get up at 4:00 AM and hope I score an airport ping before 9:00 AM. Most of the time I can and do take it.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I suspect that Lyft allows multiple drivers to claim the scheduled ride and at the last minute the algorithm decides who to give it to.

The one time I accepted a scheduled ride, it got cancelled.


----------

